# Let the fun begin....Huffy questions



## schwinnman67 (Apr 16, 2017)

Getting to work on my Huffy cruiser and have found a few problems...

1. Got the battery tray that partsguy suggested and tried to hook it up only to find out that 1 bulb was missing and I don't think the other is good. It's marked 2.5 volts.   Where can I get replacements?

2. I pulled the crank apart and the inner race is not threaded same with the crank ( does not appear to have been threaded). Is this unusual?

3. The rear fender stays are bent bad, what other bikes use the same ones?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 16, 2017)

1 used to be able to get bulbs at Radio Shack, probably somewhere on line now,
2 yup, that's normal once in and adjusted, the outer retainer and nut hold everything together anyway.
3 probably just another Huffy will be the same. a photo may help, I have some stuff, but am not as familiar with the MW stuff.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 19, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> Getting to work on my Huffy cruiser and have found a few problems...
> 
> 1. Got the battery tray that partsguy suggested and tried to hook it up only to find out that 1 bulb was missing and I don't think the other is good. It's marked 2.5 volts.   Where can I get replacements?
> 
> ...





1) You will have roughly 3 volts of power. Therefore, the bulbs you use cannot be more than 1.5V each in a two-bulb light. Radio Shack also carried these, they are even the same shape as the originals:

https://www.radioshack.com/products...-incandescent-bulb-2-pack?variant=20332227781

2) Starting in 1966 (maybe used on some late '65 models) Huffman quit making their own cranks and sourced from Wald. The inner race against the sprocket is a press-fit. I do not like the later cranks as they don't fit the sprocket as flush and the chrome isn't as nice. For 1966-onward, this is the standard crank for the adult size cruisers. Finding the earlier cranks in nice condition is getting tough. I'll be sending one to the chrome shop soon actually.

3) I have extra fender braces, I'll look this weekend. Schwinn braces might work, but they'll be thicker and chromed, I think the originals were zinc or nickel plated. Murray ones will not work, they typically have only one rivet in the brace, unlike Huffy and Schwinn who used used two per brace.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 19, 2017)

Try ACE hardware for the bulbs.  I've bought them there.

Mike


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks partsguy!!

I'll have to order some bulbs for the headlight and hopefully get it working. I think I'm going to get another crank, don't like the press fit idea... Did Wald make a threaded style that is similar to the original?

I think the fender stays are zinc plated, but will look when I get home.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 20, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> Thanks partsguy!!
> 
> I'll have to order some bulbs for the headlight and hopefully get it working. I think I'm going to get another crank, don't like the press fit idea... Did Wald make a threaded style that is similar to the original?
> 
> I think the fender stays are zinc plated, but will look when I get home.




I'm sure there are aftermarket cranks that fit. I just don't know the part numbers. You'll have to measure the thread pitch, diameter of the holes in the sprocket, width of the bottom bracket, etc. and match it up.

An original pre-65 Huffman crank will fit the sprocket like a glove or broken-in pair of pants. If you notice the small hole on the sprocket that the peg goes through, I bet it's worn out of round slightly because the later cranks were such a poor fit. My 1966 Huffy Silver Jet rat rod sprocket has it's hole worn into an oval.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 20, 2017)

I dug up my old Monark Spartan build thread for you. Lots of good reference fotos. Like this:

1965 and earlier:



 

*1966-later:



 

Look real close now, how it fits against the sprocket, and the smoothness of the metal. The crank arm spreads out wider as it nears the sprocket, the peg is short and fat. Crank arms are also thicker, just a hair.*


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 26, 2017)

finally got the bulbs... Light is now working!

Now I just need to get the rusted screw out of the battery tray so I can put the new one in...


----------



## partsguy (Apr 26, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> finally got the bulbs... Light is now working!
> 
> Now I just need to get the rusted screw out of the battery tray so I can put the new one in...




I had to drill mine out.


----------

